# Parsippany Slot Show May 18



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

The spring show at the PAL building in Parsippany, NJ will be on May 18. The PAL building is located on Baldwin Rd. Always a well attended show. Hope to see you all there.

Joe


----------



## Rick Carter (Dec 2, 2008)

I'll see you on Sunday!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

See you guys there.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

It was a great time. May not have been the biggest turn out but I had a blast. Seen a lot of familiar faces, and met some new people.

I got my fill of Dash-Jet chassis lol plus a bunch of Dash RR's. 

Also I believe I got the best car at the show. I actually found a beautiful 67 Chevelle done by our very own Christian aka "Dragula". And let me tell you this car is done amazingly. The paint on this car is incredible Chris!!!!!!

All in all a great time and love seeing the fella's. 

Oh and Bob is hitting the road in the morning to start his journey. Good luck and safe driving pal.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

What are Dash RR's?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Road Runners Bud. 

They been discontinued for a while now. But Dan made a run of them in pearl white with Chrome bumpers and glass. As kits. 
:thumbsup:


----------

